# Aren't they cuuuute....



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of some little shelves I am making for a NYC Kitchen. I need to make 35 of these, they will be for her salt and pepper shaker collection. They are 6" x 6" x 1" and she wanted them to float, with no support showing. They will be painted high gloss white.









They will mount on this, it gets mounted to a stud or a molly bolt.









The hidden side looks like this


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Leo G That's some cool wood working.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Neat idea!


----------



## tator234 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leo can we use your shelf pattern I think my grandkids will like thim thanks tator234


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Another great mounting solution!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are really nice, Leo. I'll bet that after 35 of them, you will hate cute, little, floating shelves. Good luck.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

tator234 said:


> Leo can we use your shelf pattern I think my grandkids will like thim thanks tator234


I need to get 30 cents royalties for each one you build :laughing:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I need to get 30 cents royalties for each one you build :laughing:


Send me your fax number and I'll fax you a couple of bucks.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I need to get 30 cents royalties for each one you build :laughing:


The check is in the mail... :thumbsup:

Neat shelves...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Geoguy said:


> Those are really nice, Leo. I'll bet that after 35 of them, you will hate cute, little, floating shelves. Good luck.


Making them wasn't that bad. It is the high gloss white that is making the cute a NOT!!

I had to sand each one of course. Then 1 coat of primer, then sand, then another coat of primer, then sand, a coat of high gloss white, and hopefully straight to the high gloss clear. If the coat of white screws up I gotta sand again.....


I hate cute little white shelves...:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definately a neat concept. 35 of them? I hope you had a jig of some sort to minimize setup on the router. Good look with the white and clearcoat. Be sure to post pics of the finished product so my wife can get me to build her some.:laughing:
Ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nifty shelves. A lot of work. Just don't use them for steps.:smile:


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice shelves!


----------



## kalebhjones (Jan 13, 2009)

OH man, those would be great for my sons dinosaur collections. But must be lot of work for this!!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Finally got some pics of the shelves in the NYC apartment. Not all have items on them yet. Here they are.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

uh...why isnt the floor white?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Definately a neat concept. 35 of them? I hope you had a jig of some sort to minimize setup on the router. Good look with the white and clearcoat. Be sure to post pics of the finished product so my wife can get me to build her some.:laughing:
> Ken


Don't forget his .30 each royalties, the man has bills to pay.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Ouch! Those look like accidents waiting to happen as people walk by and snag them with their shoulders.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

UH OH, I only see 30


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Better than her saying she needs one more. Don't worry, I got paid for 35.


----------



## crosscheck4 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clever design!!!! I'll keep a count if my wife needs any. She has some change laying around!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Those shelves look like the perfect thing for that wall. I love the concept and great execution.


----------

